# TCERT on a date....



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Here she is...... isn't she a doll. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACA5RGBT0ic


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 22, 2006)

Haha that was funny..Imagine if that really happened


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Isn't she precious.............. she was just "blowing a little kiss"........... bwahahahaha!!!  

You know I luv ya girl!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn straight. Only, I claim mine without hesitation! :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is what Kip likes to do in his free time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oHR7K2d_y0

Actually, this one's kinda hot...good work Kip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wwIa1CtgYk
(Give it a sec, it's kinda finicky)


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 23, 2006)

*OK you guys STOP IT LOL, I'm laughing so hard I'm crying here!*


----------



## c-spine (Aug 23, 2006)

LMFAO!! I know a 10 year old that would so copy the Numa Numa song... and look better doing it!!


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm pretty sure this guy is a serial killer. what's up with not only the doll (which i take personal offense to, heh), but also the weird shots of chics in the background above the closet. *queu the twighlight zone music*


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Really really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing weird? Yes. A concern to a normal person? Maybe. A serial killer? Nah, I don't think so.

It's the quiet ones you've gotta look out for. :wacko:


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

that guy looks like Steve Oederkerk..

http://imdb.com/title/tt0240468/


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Really really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing weird? Yes. A concern to a normal person? Maybe. A serial killer? Nah, I don't think so.
> 
> *It's the quiet ones you've gotta look out for.* :wacko:


 yeah, no kidding! i dunno, i thought he was even more bazaar after i noticed the pics of the girls behind him, though. and, wtf with the doll? who even owns a manequin(sp?)??


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

What's even scarier is that the videos above are, truly, the tamest he's done. Not gonna lie, the others a friggin hilarious, but, nonetheless, sooooooooooooooooooooooo weird.


----------

